# Oil on casing.



## George_Clemens (Feb 10, 2019)

Anybody ever been pranked with the dab of oil on the casing story? Just had my first range experience since 2012, and met a guy who let me borrow his ruger mk II. He said it helps if you put a dab of oil on the CASING... To prevent stoppages. Immediately I thought this guy must be pulling my leg, because the casing gets ejected out the ejection port as soon as the round is fired.. I kept my mouth shut, and am left wondering if he actually thought it helped... It seemed that he knew a lot about handguns, or at least his own handgun, and I seriously think he'd been misled, or just pranking the new guy (me). Thoughts?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've always used .22 cases dry.
The .22 rimfire bullet is case diameter, and lubricated with a wax formula, so I see no need to dab oil on the case before firing.
But it might be a way to get oil into the pistol's chamber...not that it needs any.

It might just be a prank, although not a safe one.
If there's a little oil on the case, it'll interfere with headspace, and it may cause, um, premature ejection. The pistol's bolt could come back too quickly, which isn't good for the gun.
It could also cause case separation, because that dab of oil would dent the fired case and cause a weak spot. The case could then tear apart at the dent.

I wouldn't do it.
But I'm not an expert on .22 rimfire.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The only oil I ever put on cases, before shooting them, is on 7.62x39mm steel cased ammo. I used to own AK's, but sold them off and bought a Ruger American Ranch, in that caliber. 

I find, seeing as though it is a bolt gun, that a very light oil on the cases helps with extraction.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> The only oil I ever put on cases, before shooting them, is on 7.62x39mm steel cased ammo...I find...that a very light oil on the cases helps with extraction.


I'd use one or another of the reloaders' case lubricants, as for resizing, or maybe a wax preparation.
I don't like oily cases. They collect dirt and carry crud into the chamber.
But, then again, so do waxed cases, or those carrying resizing lubricant.

I'd leave .22 rimfire cases alone, and use 'em as-is.


----------



## George_Clemens (Feb 10, 2019)

Weird, because I've shot 5.56 nato out of a C7, shot the C6 7.62 and C9 5.56n, the browning M2 50 cal, the browning hi power in 9mm, sig p320 45 acp, browning x-bolt hells canyon long range hunter in 6.5 creedmoor, cz 75 sp01 shadow in 9mm... 

PIt looks like a lot but really only a few times with each except the c7. We field strip the c7 all the time, and I own a p226 that I have completely disassembled and reassembled several times. In 5 years of military service, I've never heard of anyone dabbing oil on the casing of just one cartridge.

Could just be one of those things. Military's objective is to getas many accurate rounds down range as fast as possible... We always used CLP, so maybe that's why. Well... There are some no nos people do to clean and protect... But that's all hush hush like.

But even hunters I've talked to say they wouldn't put a dab of oil on just one round... Especially in a .22 LR.

So I'm leaning more towards the pulling my leg side.


----------



## George_Clemens (Feb 10, 2019)

Also, he specifically said to put the small dab at the very font edge of the case, which wouldn't help with extraction, because the extractor in a mk ii hits the rear of the case to push it out while the slide operates, just like most handguns


----------



## George_Clemens (Feb 10, 2019)

I guess what might happen is the oil would be spread around the area where the dab was by way of the slide moving along the area... 

But just intuitively, any extras in or around the chamber is usually a big no no, and the relative amount of oil would be so little that you'd think it would just affect the first round or 2... 

As you can see, this bugged me quite a bit. I think I'll just ask him point blank next time I see him.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have done this and other bullseye shooters sometimes do it, I've seen it done on 45 and .22. I did it on .22 for a while. It was a 50/50 mix of solvent and light oil, 1 drop on the first round. I found later that it isn't necessary for my pistol. If you're having feeding problems give it a try.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

.22 rounds are dirty when fired and a little too much oil will make mud out of the unburned powder.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

If the firearm needs oil on the case in order to function, there is a problem with said firearm.

With centerfire cartridges NO oil should be in the chamber when firing.
The case expands against the chamber wall. That expansion helps sort of 'hold' the case preventing undue rearward force against the bolt face (and case head), even in a semi auto.

The 22LR is so low powered I don't believe oil in the camber could make much difference but oil certainly should not be needed.
Like has already been stated, oil in the chamber will only gum up the works...

Sam


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

The .22 portion of a match is/was 90 rounds. When I tried the cat juice on the top round my prime goal was to shoot 90 rounds of ammo without a malfunction. I found it better to clean the bolt face and rear face of the bbl during a match. A speck of anything will sometimes cause a misfire. Use good ammo and keep things clean and cross your fingers. I wish I was better with the revolver. The rapid fire stage is tough with a wheelgun.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

This goes back to NRA Bullseye shooting of yore... and some of the older 22 target pistols used back then . Having a miss fire or jam in the rapid fire leg of a match could cost you points...some shooters thought a little oil on the cartridges kept them from hanging up... I never bought into it , my S&W model 41 and Ruger MKI Target didn't seem to hang up or jam ...as long as I cleaned them after every long match. 
Like Pistol Pete I also believe good ammo and a clean pistol does more for reliability than oiling the ammo . Didn't think that was still done today .
Gary


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't do this. Clean and lubricate your gun and use quality ammunition. Oiling ammunition is not something I would do.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> The only oil I ever put on cases, before shooting them, is on 7.62x39mm steel cased ammo. I used to own AK's, but sold them off and bought a Ruger American Ranch, in that caliber.
> 
> I find, seeing as though it is a bolt gun, that a very light oil on the cases helps with extraction.


I need to explain this post of mine. I used to have a couple of AK pattern rifles, but sold them off to my FFL guy I mainly use. I used some of that money to purchase a Ruger Ranch Rifle in the same caliber.

Now, seeing as though 95% of my M43 ammo is steel cased, I have had some issues with extraction from a bolt action rifle. I have found that if I wipe the outside of the steel cased ammo with a lightly oiled rag, before loading and shooting them, I have had no problems with a spent case "stuck" in the chamber.

This is the ONLY circumstance that I have done this, and am not recommending doing this...it works for me with this particular caliber/ammo, and this particular bolt action rifle.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe try "dry," spray-on, case-resizing lubricant, instead of oil.
It might work better.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I've never oiled any type of ammunition, it certainly would collect dust and sand and everything else in a magazine. I've fired steel case ammunition through my AK's and SKS's without any problems . Somethin






g peculiar to that firearm?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I've never oiled any type of ammunition, it certainly would collect dust and sand and everything else in a magazine. I've fired steel case ammunition through my AK's and SKS's without any problems . Somethin
> View attachment 16982
> g peculiar to that firearm?


Yeah, it's a bolt action rifle, not a gas operated one. I would guess the gas operation "jerks" casings out with more vigor than I am doing with a bolt gun.


----------

